# Sucess with IUI after IVF?



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Just after a little advice please...

We were very lucky to concieve our DD on our third atempt of DIVF (donor sperm) and thought that would be our family complete.  However.... we are starting to think about Number 2 and due to finances (amongst other things) I was wondering if it would be worth trying DIUI again.

Has anyone had any success after previous failed IUI cycles  then successful IVF?

Thank you for any replies.

HellyS
xxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Helly - I know of one member here (LiziBee) who had a successful DIUI after DIVF/ICSI - I'm sure there are others, but afraid I can't think of any other names.

Wishing you loads of luck 

Some1

xx


----------

